# Any (non-pretentious) red wine drinkers in here?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking for some suggestions for interesting red wines (preferably cabs, merlots, blends) at the 'lower-end' of the price scale that you enjoy! Let 'er rip!
(edit: Oh, currently sipping Woodbridge Mondavi cabernet sauv.....hic!)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

What price range. 

I have great ones I recommend in the $50 to $100 range.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Malbec from Chile/Argentina are a steal these days...good ones ~$12-15.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Eder said:


> Malbec from Chile/Argentina are a steal these days...good ones ~$12-15.


I second the Argentinean Melbecs.

Fusion Melbec Shiraz for under $10 is my go to for the shelf stuff.

I now go to the Kit Stores and do 30 bottles of Melbec....which runs about $4 a bottle.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I've always found the South African Pinotage quite good. I found this one has an interesting taste... http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/the-bean-coffee-pinotage-2015/251165


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_Looking for some suggestions for interesting red wines (preferably cabs, merlots, blends) at the 'lower-end' of the price scale_
thanks, but not really a fan of malbec or shiraz


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> _Looking for some suggestions for interesting red wines (preferably cabs, merlots, blends) at the 'lower-end' of the price scale_


I wouldn't know a cab from a taxi,
but for my taste, wine in a bag is best.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

It makes zero sense to recommend wines to another person. Unless you are an expert, you won't tell a 15 dollar bottle from a 50 dollar bottle. Experts have only a slightly better chance than the rest of us. Basically, it's purely the snobbish value that differentiates between brands. So... just pick whatever you fancy. 

Having said all this, lately the fashion in Canada has been moving away from single grape wines and to sweetened blends from California. So, if you wanna be fashionable drink something like this http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/california-square-red-blend/356725#.WGcwD4DEihA


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

If I buy, I tend to go for strong tasting reds from warmer climates from places I've been to, like this http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/yarden-mount-hermon-red-kp/611293#.WGcwhYDEihA

For whites I go for Canadian wines which use cool climate grapes like Riesling.

Most of the time I drink my own meads or fruit wines.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

in the $12 - $15, just pick a bottle, try it, if you like it, repeat, if not, pick a different bottle. At $15, it's a pretty inexpensive hobby. Just don't do multiple bottles on a night and you will be fine. 

If you like Mondavi, then just drink that. 

This isn't a laptop you are buying.:friendly_wink: Unless it's a vinegar, the most you will lose is $15 then, you ca. Cook with it.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^Agreed, wines can be crap, but if you are buying a commercially produced bottle at LCBO worth more than 10 bucks and less than 50, it will be fine. The smoothness, etc is purely personal preference and blind tasting proves that people can't actually differentiate whatever they say.

If you pay less than 10 for a bottle of red, it's probably because the producer screwed up. They have to balance sugar level with acidity and if something went wrong, it will impact the taste. If it's an expensive bottle from a special year and a boutique winery then there is a higher than average chance of wine being off - that happens after a certain number of years.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

People can't reliably tell the difference between red and dyed white wine. A lot of the wine experience is purely psychological/subject to influence. I highly doubt there is much reason to spend more than $15-$20 a bottle. I find many very enjoyable wines at that price point.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is an *Italian red* my wife and I just discovered. The connoisseurs may scoff. So far we have only seen it in the LCBO, not in other provinces, and not in the real small community lcbo's. 
I'm not a big wine drinker - hard on the stomach - but this one seemed balanced and smooth to me and not real sweet either. Reminds me of the table wine you get in Itay.
Wife liked it which is what really counts. I think we went through 1/2 dozen on a recent trip.
We initially bought it because we needed something more forgiving than a glass bottle. Ony $11.90 for 1L too. I have no idea what organic is supposed to mean.

View attachment 13409


http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/ciao-sang-org-terra-de-chieti-igp-carton/29090#.WGe9Gn2znhk


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP here - thnks for the input.
1. let's not get too serious here, too critical... I'm jus' lookin' for suggestions...
2. we ALWAYS have a box of white or red on the go.... nothing wrong with it. We are also always trying diff. wines (when on sale!) to see what we like! Some of my 'go to' names: woodbridge, wolf blass, cupcake, apothic, sterling, yellowtail, revolution etc.
3. agree with comments about rec. wines to others....it's like books or movies...no accounting for taste.
4. also agree with being able differentiate between similar-priced wines. I usually find the FIRST one you taste is generally the one you like better, when doing taste tests.
5.SOME of us cannot shop at the LCBO....  SOME of us are stuck with the NLC listings and cost!!! (a CHEAP wine here is in the $12-$15+ range) Makes me drool when I buy wines in U.S.!! one cud afford to become an alcoholic down there!

With the above in mind ....anyone care to throw out any more names?
HAPPY NEW YEAR HIC!!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

> I wouldn't know a cab from a taxi,
> but for my taste, wine in a bag is best.


I much prefer my bagged wine encased in a cardboard box. Much more stable when placed on the table.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

This is rather nice, table wine:
http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/wayne-gretzky-cabernet-merlot-vqa/75689#.WGfUk_krLIU

For higher-end, try for red meats and nice cheeses:
http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/cathedral-cellar-cabernet-sauvignon/328567#.WGfU5fkrLIU

If you want to impress, probably the best $20 bottle ever that rivals wines double the price and more - was there this summer:
http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/gray-monk-cabernet-merlot-2013/464123#.WGfVM_krLIU

Getting thirsty! 

Sorry about the LCBO links, but you get the idea...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> I much prefer my bagged wine encased in a cardboard box. Much more stable when placed on the table.


How pretentious!
- table and everything?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> How pretentious!
> - table and everything?


...haha...._hic!!_


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I like reds. Mabecs, Cabs, Merlots. Mostly I buy product from Chile, Argentina, Australia.

In Alberta I usually pay $10 or less. I watch for sales at Coop,Superstore, and Costco. If I do not know the brand, vintage, I will buy a bottle or two. If it is good, I go back for a case. Just stocked up on a case of Grafigna Malbec. It was $9 bottle. I like Concho Y Toro, Santa Rita, and Dona Paula (los cardos) products as well. Also do Italian reds from time to time, some South African. US is very expensive because of currency so I am less inclined to buy it.

Our liquer stores are private. Some of the chains bring in containers of product that we sometimes don't normally see on the shelves and put it on sale. There are often some very good $8-$10 buys.

I am not an expert...just know what I like.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Eder said:


> Malbec from Chile/Argentina are a steal these days...good ones ~$12-15.


+1 eder - Malbec's warm my heart. Chile make Carmenerre (derived from a grape variety from Bordeaux in France) - also very reasonably priced and yummy.
May I suggest Australian Shiraz (no blends) as a worthy consideration as well.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've enjoyed some of the readily available, reasonably priced Australian: Lindemans Bin XX Cab-Sauv, or Merlot. (I'm not usually a Merlot fan but I like the Lindemans)


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

We've been drinking Perez Cruz cab from Chile for several years, really enjoy it. Dry enough to satisfy me (ultimately prefer a pucker-dry), but not so dry that my beer-drinking hubby can't enjoy it. $15 a bottle.

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/perez-cruz-reserva-cabernet-sauvignon/694208#.WGhnyOvEirU


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

jargey, here's two that i'm sure you'll enjoy- very cheap too

CESARI ADESSO MERLOT $7.95 - http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/cesari-adesso-merlot-d-italia/572453#.WRsZK9QrJiw

B & G PARTAGER ROUGE $12.95 - http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/b-g-partager-rouge/186064#.WRsaAdQrJiw


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> jargey, here's two that i'm sure you'll enjoy- very cheap too
> 
> CESARI ADESSO MERLOT $7.95 - http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/cesari-adesso-merlot-d-italia/572453#.WRsZK9QrJiw
> 
> B & G PARTAGER ROUGE $12.95 - http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/b-g-partager-rouge/186064#.WRsaAdQrJiw


WOW! the B&G product retails for $23.79 here!!!!!! (i thought you had linked the 750ml-size bottle!!!
we're just back from Florida, and I thought prices were cheap there - even WITH the exchange rate!
the cesari is N/A at NLC - surprise surprise!
Thanks aimable - we've had the partager - red , and white sometimes , when on sale...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Frontera cabs and Merlots (Chile) and Finca Malbecs from Argentina.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I'm really into Big House red wine. They come in cans by the cashiers at the LCBO. How's that for not pretentious?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrsPartridge said:


> I'm really into Big House red wine. They come in cans by the cashiers at the LCBO. How's that for not pretentious?


How about Big Box wines?

4 litre boxes
About $10/litre


----------



## lagagnon (Apr 13, 2017)

IMHO Spanish reds are very good value for money. Here in BC you can get a lovely Rioja for $12
Rioja Crianza Antano.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

lagagnon said:


> IMHO Spanish reds are very good value for money. Here in BC you can get a lovely Rioja for $12
> Rioja Crianza Antano.


NLC sells something called Lan Rioja Crianza for $23.87


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

kcowan said:


> How about Big Box wines?
> 
> 4 litre boxes
> About $10/litre


In Ontario boxed wines have to be predominately Ontario wine. Not bad but sometimes you want some California wine.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

This is our new go-to cottage wine... http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/jackson-triggs-cabernet-sauvignon-bag-in-box/270884#.WSbd8evyupp

Tired of all the bottles and this box packs easily in the car with zero risk of breakage, zero drips from the spigot and its a decent (light) red plus a 4 liter box can sometimes last a whole weekend!  We don't have recycling pickup at the cottage so no more carting empty bottles back to the city, just a flattened box (bag removed).

My favourite red though is Louis Jadot beaujolais @ $17.95 http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/louis-jadot-beaujolais-villages/365924#.WSbe3-vyupo again a lighter red, a bit fruity and easy drinking. Wife prefers her Cab Sav so my bottles of this don't disappear on me.


----------

